# Going Postal



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

I had asked a few weeks ago about a postal themed pen blank... At least one person suggested contacting @arkie. Well, he hooked me up with quite the blank, and I turned it as soon as I got it today. I was a bit hesitant, having never turned an acrylic pen, but it went smoothly. I did press it together backwards, but it still lines up when the cap is posted. 

This pen will be a gift for my mailman for Christmas. He's such a cool guy, and I know he hates packing boxes of wood and calls to and from my house several times a week. But, he always smiles, is really friendly with the kids, and just seems like a good guy. I hope he likes it as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 8, 2014)

> This pen will be a gift for my mailman for Christmas. He's such a cool guy, and I know he hates packing boxes of wood and calls to and from my house several times a week. But, he always smiles, is really friendly with the kids, and just seems like a good guy. I hope he likes it as much as I do.



That's an awesome gift, Jonathan. Mailman (and mailwoman) may be a dying breed so it's good you're taking good care of the one you have. The lady who delivers our mail is similarly always happy and smiling. She even carries dog treats and my dog knows exactly who she is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2014)

That's cool! I'll bet he really likes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Doc. I sure hope he does. I did the easy part though, Jim really did a great job with the blank.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2014)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 8, 2014)

Great gesture Jonathan. I need to follow your lead. My mail id delivered by mail ladies. They never complain about all the boxes of wood. The UPS guy whines like a little beyatch though

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice work on that pen Jonathan and Arkie did a super job on the blank. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great gesture Jonathan. I need to follow your lead. My mail id delivered by mail ladies. They never complain about all the boxes of wood.



I think I need to follow the same lead for my mail lady. She never complains but wonders why there are endless boxes coming in but nothing ever goes out LOL


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice work on turning and finishing the blank.
Not sure I would have gone with gold plating, chrome would make that blank really pop.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

Great job Jonathan. My mail lady is getting a pepper mill in spite of the fact I've gone round and round with her. 

Really nice pen I wish I had thought of something like that. Are those blanks still available?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, Kevin. You might shoot Jim a PM and check, but I believe I understood him to say that he won't be back in his shop until after New Years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 9, 2014)

I just got in touch with him this morning and he says

_*"I have more stamps, and would consider making more next year. We are starting a road trip tomorrow that will last beyond Christmas, visiting kids and grans and such. "*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2014)

I really wish I had requested more than one. I've had several people ask me for one, as a gift for their family member who works for USPS, as a gift for their mailman/woman, etc. I know what to stock up on next november, though.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice gesture and nice pen, well done Jonathan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Dec 15, 2014)

Great looking pen Jonathan, As a former letter carrier I can tell you it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2014)

That's very cool Jonathan! I'm sure your carrier will appreciate it more than anything else he may get.


----------

